# Old house... odd-shaped door opening



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I think you will be probably cutting on all sides.. But sure, cut away! P.S. Don't raise any future NBA'ers !


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Just get a slab door.Expect a lot of work mortising new hinges,cut width and height and funky little angle,drill and mortise knob,and chances are nothing is plumb,level or square.Just thought i would warn you


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you get a hollow core door you will have to install a piece of wood back where it was cut out from. That door will have to be hinged on the none angled side if you plan to open it fully without it hitting the angled ceiling. This is not an unusual door, it happens often.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would go with a solid slab door not a hollow core door.
That way you can cut it to height, width and that angle without having to deal with all the reblocking so the door does not fall apart.

Before you begin I would be checking the jambs for plumb and level at the top of the door.
Far easer to set a slab door it everything is perfect before it's hung. You may have to pull the trim and reshim to get it right, but it's worth it.
As far as the bottom there's suppost to be a gap under the door anyway so that's not as important.
If you have never set a slab door before, you may want to hire this part out. Sometimes it can make a full grown man cry trying to get it right with an odd ball sized opening.


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

A friends house had something like that. I'll tell you what I told her, see if there is a Habitat for Humanity ReStore in your area. You can often times get a good solid door there for less than you can get most of the cheapo hollow doors new nowadays. Good luck.


----------

